#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-05
<Derpie> can anyone help me get swiss vpn working in ubuntu?
<AlanBell> Derpie: support is available in the #ubuntu channel or your local team channel
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-ch for swiss stuff it seems
<Derpie> thanks
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-06
<Sr_ubuntu> how i can create one mouse theme from zero? GNOME.
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-07
<leoquant> hi erkan^
<MrChrisDruif> Hai everyone, AlanBell
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-10
<leoquant> AlanBell, ping?
<AlanBell> hi
<leoquant> AlanBell, i would ask you again for using meetingolgy
<AlanBell> um, sure, where?
<leoquant>  #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<leoquant> we are in a proces of reviving our loco
<AlanBell> should be there now
<leoquant> so since today we have a new community board, so we will meet very often
<leoquant> in mwanzo we use the bot  every meeting
<leoquant> wow thank you again
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-for-all 2013-04-06
<melodie> anyone on board ?
#ubuntu-for-all 2015-04-02
<ScholiasDisco> Where can I find a dell laptop with Ubuntu on it ?
<ScholiasDisco> #google
<ScholiasDisco> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell/
<ScholiasDisco> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd #Comes with #Ubuntu cheers.
